# How do I clean Newbridge Silverware Jewellery?



## Gypsy girl (1 Apr 2008)

Hi all, I have a few nice pieces of Newbridge Silverware Jewellery that I have'nt worn for a while, some pieces are slightly tarnished, any ideas as to how I can bring them back  to their original silver shine?


----------



## foxylady (1 Apr 2008)

Gypsy girl said:


> Hi all, I have a few nice pieces of Newbridge Silverware Jewellery that I have'nt worn for a while, some pieces are slightly tarnished, any ideas as to how I can bring them back to their original silver shine?


 
try using vinegar


----------



## addob (1 Apr 2008)

I know that Newbridge also carry cleaner that they reccomend. On a seperate note, I had a bracelet that was badly tarnished and brought it with me to a visit to the Showroom and they admited that the tarnishing wasn't normal and gave me a new one no questions asked, very impressed with that kind of customer service!


----------



## truthseeker (2 Apr 2008)

They will also 're-dip' items (not sure if there is a fee) if they are badly tarnished. Dont forget the items are electroplated, vinegar may be a bit harsh, Id try something less acidic like lipstick (yes sounds mad but it works) or perhaps just a normal silver polish.


----------



## polar (2 Apr 2008)

Get a basin. Cover the bottom with tin foil. Add a handful of bread soda. Pour on boiling water & drop the item(s) into the bowl immediately, while the water is still fizzing. Take them out again, rinse and dry them. Dead easy!


----------



## tilly1 (2 Apr 2008)

I bought a little tub of this stuff from newbridge that they recommended and it works great.. You just dip it in and out and its brand new.. Think it was about €12..


----------



## Gypsy girl (4 Apr 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. Polar, I had just used the bread soda when I read your reply and it worked a treat, the jewellery looks like new again! Oh, and my stainless steel sink is now gleaming too.


----------

